# Air Guns



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

What do you use to plink with or clean up the undesirables around the yard?

Although the 22lr is probably my favorite, this isn't the thread for that

Im shooting a Gamo whisper with crossman .177 pointed pellets at 7.4 gr.

You may have a flyer now and then but for the most part at 25 yards its right on.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a Diana stormrider 22 bolt action magazine 7 shot , hand pump PCP. Using crosman 22 premiers. Put a leapers utg 3-9x40 scope on it, great on squirrels, and critters..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gamo & winchester , both have flyers..... the one cock seems not to lockup exactly each time, just when i think its good, next shot is off..... i cant afford misses with my quarry at 1am or so..... all thats cleaned up now(2 winters ago) with the 22 cci cb longs
Not real pleased with the one cocks ..... also picked up a ruger with similar results
And a friend had similar results with his gamo


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Gamo Maxum 22 cal. Very accurate at forty yards, bench rest. Have never had to use it it beyond forty so I cannot say what it will do at longer ranges. I really like the ten shot rotatory magazine, especially when shooting paper.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I use whichever one I have in the garage at the time. Usually a .177 or .22 CO2 rifle in the summer. I've popped rabbits, in season of course, up to 45 yards with a .177 QB77 but I wouldn't recommend it for tougher critters.

Most break-barrel airguns are hold sensitive. The cheaper ones (Gamo, Crosman, Umarex, Ruger, Daisy, etc...) can be accurate but are difficult to shoot consistently. Most cannot be held firmly like a powder burner. They need to almost float in your hands and cannot be pulled tightly to the shoulder. Two exceptions that I have are an Umarex Surge .177 and a Norica Dragon .177.

PCP, multi-pump and CO2 guns, on the other hand, are usually very accurate and have no learning curve when transitioning from powder burners. Beeman QB78 and Umarex Fusion are hard to beat in low cost CO2 rifles. My better PCP rifles are more accurate at 50 yards than any rimfire I've ever had.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

RWS 54 Recoiless .177.. packs them. I've had this thing for over 30 years, been a great gun.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

All in .177

RWS/Diana Model 48 side-lever

RWS/Diana Model 350 break-barrel

Daisy Model 717

Need to get a .22 Benjamin Marauder...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I sold my “cheaper” break barrel .177, I couldn’t hit with it ( but really never gave it a fair shake) and switched to .22 CB shorts 710 FPS. It is quieter than the air rifle was. Plus, I have some primer only .22s that are only 540 FPS


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

M R DUCKS said:


> I sold my “cheaper” break barrel .177, I couldn’t hit with it ( but really never gave it a fair shake) and switched to .22 CB shorts 710 FPS. It is quieter than the air rifle was. Plus, I have some primer only .22s that are only 540 FPS


What's the accuracy like with these?

Air guns are typically more accurate at short range than a rimfire. Well, at least good air guns are.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Old Sheridan/Benjamin 177 is always in the corner of garage -- just in case of a chipmunk invasion, if I can get a rest (and he holds still) Mr Chippy is in emanate danger out to 25 yrds
Good luck !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

RossN said:


> What's the accuracy like with these?
> 
> Air guns are typically more accurate at short range than a rimfire. Well, at least good air guns are.


I‘m good with the low velocity shorts, close range use,
I have to remember IF I have them in the gun or a ”reg” 22 lr or high velocity shorts….they do have a different impact point !


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

garhtr said:


> *Old Sheridan/Benjamin 177 is always in the corner of garage -- just in case of a chipmunk invasion, if I can get a rest (and he holds still) Mr Chippy is in emanate danger out to 25 yrds
> Good luck !*


*
I totally agree!
I'm Old school,,, & there's nothing better out there, for the price. I wore out 2 of them, & have 2 more to go.
BUT,,,, 3 of them were/ are .20 cal, & you just can't get your hands on the pellets! Hec,,, the empty containers are selling for $20! That's NUTS!*





Popspastime said:


> *RWS 54 Recoiless .177.. packs them*. I've had this thing for over 30 years, been a great gun.


POPS,,, I had to look up the price. Is this right?https://cdn.airgundepot.com/ay/airgundepot/diana-rws-54-air-king-18.jpg

*Sale $579.99
$749.99*

Save $170.00 (22%)
Reg Price $699.99
Starting at $53/mo with Affirm.Prequalify now

*Code: PY-398-881 · $579.99 · .177 · 1100 fps*
*Out of Stock*










There's something wrong with our world.???
I can't buy pellets,,,, so I'll start reloading 'lights' for one of these;
I'll teach those MUNKS! ;>)

*$139.99!*

*Pardus 12 Gauge Pump-Action Shotgun with 18 Inch Barrel*


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I have a 2012 Benjamin 392 that was sent to MAC 1 for a steroid job. It's a beast.
I also have a Crosman 1322 that was sent out to MAC 1 as well.
Here's his site for those that are curious...





Enter brief descriptions about your business below. This information will help your site be found by search engines and help customers find you., Mac1 Airgun Steroid Benjamins & Streaks


Enter brief descriptions about your business below. This information will help your site be found by search engines and help customers find you.



www.mac1airgun.com


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Gamo Whisper 1 shot break barrel .22 .... claims 900 FPS w/hi tech lighter ammo and 750 for lead ... with decent lead it's soup can accurate at 25-35 yards ... it won't take down a 🦝 and rumor has it that it won't drop a feral 🐈 either 🤐 agree w/comments about occasional flyers but that can be attributed to numerous things, even Plinkster has them  don't know what it would be if it didn't whisper, it has a surprisingly loud bark ...you get what you pay for I guess, but for 30% of that RWS it's accurate enough ... lol I can hit them, getting the damn Munks to stop moving long enough to get a bead on them is the biggest challenge  it's like they're on Meth, they never sit still ...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

cleaning my parents house out and I just ran across a RWS pellet rifle.. Took some muscle to cock, and when I fired it (w/o pellett) I was actually impressed with the sound and the little kick. Diana on top of barrel.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I got a break barrel Chinese pellet pistol in 22 cal. It looks pretty archaic but shoots dead on.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Been helping a neighbor a few doors down with moving out the last few weeks. Old feller hit 100, his widow is in her 80's. I've known them for 30+ years. She called and asked me to come over today. Said she found this in the garage and wanted me to have it. They were married 40 some years and she claims to have never seen it before Crosman M1 bb gun. Plastic stock, looking it up online appears to be early to mid 70's? Below an old RWS .177 I have for size reference. Missing the bb holder/magazine. Going on the wall as is anyway


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Dovans said:


> cleaning my parents house out and I just ran across a RWS pellet rifle.. Took some muscle to cock, and when I fired it (w/o pellett) I was actually impressed with the sound and the little kick. Diana on top of barrel.


Just a friendly FYI, it is not recommended to "fire" a springer without a pellet.

RWS/Diana made/make some of the finest spring-powered air guns.

There should be a model number on it somewhere.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

RossN said:


> RWS/Diana made/make some of the finest spring-powered air guns.


I agree...I have a 34!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

mach1cj said:


> I agree...I have a 34!


Nice!

I have an RWS 350 Magnum and a 48 side-cocker.

The Model 48 is more accurate, the 350 hits a little harder.


----------

